# Warhammer - Dawn Of War - Error 1305



## yorkie59 (May 26, 2009)

Hey,
I've recently got out my old dawn of war game, but as i've gone to install it, Error 1305 occurs -










I've tried copying the files from the disk to my hard drive. It lets me copy all, but one small file in my "Data1" folder. 

The file is:










I don't know if that has any relevance, but i hope it helps. 

How can i fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome yorkie59 to TSF!

Try disabling your anti-virus, also try a disk defrag, but normally this problem can be most easily solved by reinstalling your OS.


----------



## yorkie59 (May 26, 2009)

Some other error has come up when i've tried to do a disk defrag, and reinstalling my OS is a major job. Thanks anyway :smile: i'll just try to borrow a friends copy, maybe my disk


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If there is an error when you try to defrag, then I think your Hard Disk could have many bad sectors, or be damaged or just totally corrupt.


----------



## yorkie59 (May 26, 2009)

Well this is the error when i click analyse: 








I got a laptop by the way. Had it for like 5 years it probably is corrupt by now


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well then run Chkdsk! Laptop HDDs are not as sturdy as desktop so 5 years is very old.


----------

